# القمص زكريا بطرس:أتمنى العودة لمصر ولا أخشى الاعتقال ولا القتل



## romyo (9 فبراير 2007)

*القمص زكريا بطرس:أتمنى العودة لمصر ولا أخشى الاعتقال ولا القتل*​

القمص زكريا بطرس:أتمنى العودة لمصر ولا أخشى الاعتقال ولا القتل

الله واحد لا شريك له- 
لك سلسلة كتب عن أرضية مشتركة بين المسيحية والاسلام.. ماذا تريد أن تقول من خلال هذه الكتب؟
الحقيقة أنني لاحظت أن أحباءنا المسلمين لديهم أفكار مشوهة عن المسيحية، ويطعنونها بالكفر والشرك، كالادعاء بأننا نعبد ثلاثة آلهة، أو نعبد بشرا ... إلى آخر هذه المواضيع التي استقوها من مصادر غير مسيحية مشوهة. ولهذا أردت أن أعطي صورة حقيقية عن إيماننا المسيحي، فنحن لا نؤمن بثلاثة آلهة بل نوحد الله، ونؤمن أنه ذات وله صفات تماما كما يؤمن عامة المسلمين على اختلاف مذاهبهم. فنحن نؤمن أن الله واحد لا شريك له، وأن صفاته الذاتية هي الوجود والعلم والحياة. ونطلق على صفة الوجود تعبير الأب كمصدر للوجود، وعلى صفة العلم تعبير العقل الناطق، وصفة الحياة تعبير روح الحياة. وهكذا كنت أوضح في تلك الكتب شرح وتوضيح بقية المواضيع التي نؤمن بها.
-  لماذا تعمد إلى استفزاز المسلمين في محاضراتك وعظاتك بقناة الحياة الفضائية؟
هل تعتبر تساؤلاتي عما في الكتب الإسلامية استفزازا؟ مع العلم أننا لم نعتبر تساؤلات بل واعتراضات الأحباء المسلمين على معتقداتنا أنها استفزاز. لكننا أجبنا عليها بكل سرور وهدوء. أرجو أن تكون تساؤلاتنا فرصة لأصحاب الفضيلة أن يوضحوا لنا ولكل المتسائلين حقائق الأمور التي نسأل عنها.
- يلاحظ أن المواقع المسيحية على الانترنت تأخذ من أقوالك وكتبك دون ان تشير إلى اسمك فلماذا هذا التخفي؟
ماذا تقصد من التخفي هل تقصد أنني أنا الذي أتخفى؟ أم تقصد الذين ينقلون عن الموقع؟ بالتأكيد أنت لا تقصد أنني أنا الذي أتخفى، لأن الموقع معروف أنه باسمى. أما إن كنت تقصد تخفي الناقلين من الموقع، فهذا سؤال لا يوجه إليَّ بل إليهم، لأنني لا أعرفهم ولا أعرف الأسباب التي تدفعهم إلى ذلك إن كان ما تقوله صحيحا.
لا أدعو للتحول من الاسلام للمسيحية
- هل تريد تحويل المسلمين في مصر إلى المسيحية عبر البال توك؟ وما حجم نجاحك في ذلك؟.
ما اقوم به يندرج تحت مسمى الحوار الديني والتعريف بالأديان. فهل هدف حوار الأديان هو تحويل الناس عن دينهم؟ وهل كان هدف حضرات الشيوخ الأفاضل الذين تكلموا عن عقائدنا المسيحية بالتلفزيونات ووسائل الإعلام ونشر الكتب هو أن يحولوا المسيحيين إلى مسلمين؟ ولماذا يكون الحديث عن الأديان حلال لهم وحرام علينا؟
وبهذه المناسبة أذكرك بما أُعْلِنَهُ دائما سواء في البال توك أو في قناة الحياة وهو أنني لا أبشر بالمسيحية، ولا أدعو إلى التحول من الإسلام للمسيحية، بل أنا أتكلم عن شخص السيد المسيح المحب، حتى لا يحرم أحد نفسه من محبته ونعمته وخلاصه، فليكن الإنسان مسلما أو ملحدا أو أيا من يكون، فقط لا يحرم نفسه من المسيح وهو مذكور أيضا في القرآن ذكرا حسنا.
قصته مع الفتاة المصرية "زينب"
- الفتاة المصرية زينب التي اعتنقت المسيحية ثم عادت إلى الاسلام قالت لوسائل الاعلام إنك وراء ذلك..هل تستهدف بالفعل الفتيات والنساء المسلمات لتنصيرهن ونجحت مع حالات عديدة؟
هذه الفتاة ذكرت في كل وسائل الإعلام وفي العربية نت بالذات بتاريخ (الثلاثاء 21 يونيو 2005م، 15 جمادى الأولى 1426 هـ) 
ذكرت ما يلي بخصوص اعتناقها للمسيحية وتركها بيت والديها. فقد وجهت (العربية.نت) إليها هذا السؤال المباشر، وكانت هذه إجابتها التي نشرت في حينها:
* العربية.نت: ـ ما حكاية القس زكريا بطرس معك؟
* زينب: القمص زكريا بطرس من المبشرين على النت، وتعرفت عليه بواسطة ذلك عندما بدأت أدخل على البال توك واتكلم مع الناس واسمع المسيحيات وبدأن يعرفنني عليه، وبصراحة لم يبخل أيضا علي بوقته، وكان من الممكن أن أدخل في أي وقت أريده لأكلم القمص زكريا، إذا كان موجودا، وإذا قلت له إنني أحتاج لأكلمك، يقول مثلا: "أنا في إجتماع الآن، بعد 15 دقيقة سأكلمك" وقبل أن ينتهي هذا الوقت يكلمني فعلا ويقول لي: "خير يا منى.. ماذا تريدين؟" حيث كان اسمي على النت "منى"،  فأرد عليه على سبيل المثال: "أنا قرأت هذا الجزء في الانجيل ولم أفهمه" أو أقول له: "أنا لم أفهم موضوعا معينا في المسيحية" فيقوم بالشرح ويحاول أن يقنعني وهكذا.. لم يكن دوره معي أكثر من أنه رأى واحدة قلبها يستميل إلى المسيحية فيقوم بالشرح لها، والحق يقال إنه لم يسع أبدا لأن أخرج من البيت وأترك أهلي. بالعكس عندما عرف أنني تركت البيت قال لواحدة من صديقاتي المتنصرات "أخبريها بأن (أبونا زعلان منك).. لقد تسرعت بخروجك من البيت.. ليس معنى أننا آمنا بالمسيح أن نكسر ونجرح قلوب أهالينا". لم يكن له أي دور في خروجي من البيت ولا في تحولي إلى المسيحية، دوره فقط أنه كان يجيب عن أسئلتي وأعطاني وقته واهتمامه والفرصة في أن أسأل وأعرف وأفكر.
خرجت من المعتقل إلى المطار
- هل كان خروجك من مصر عام 1978 اضطراريا خوفا من  القبض عليك.. لماذا خرجت وما الذي كان يخيفك مع أن شهرتك الحالية واتجاهك لم يكونا في ذلك الوقت؟
أولا: أصحح لك العام الذي خرجت فيه من مصر الحبيبة ليس 1978م بل 1989م.
ثانيا: لم يكن خروجي خوفا من القبض عليَّ، لأنني كنت بالفعل معتقلا في سجن طرة لمدة أربعة أيام بدون طعام أو شراب في عام 1989م، وخرجت من المعتقل إلى المطار. وقبلها كنت معتقلا أيضا في عام 1981 في معتقل المرج، حيث دام اعتقالي حوالي سنة، فأنا لا أرهب المعتقلات. 
ثالثا: تسأل لماذا خرجت؟ وما الذي كان يخيفك؟ الحقيقة لم أكن أنا هو الخائف، بل حكومة مصر هي التي كانت خائفة من بقائي في مصر، لهذا طلبت من رئاستي الدينية استبعادي إلى خارج البلاد، وفعلا تم نقلي إلى استراليا، فخرجت من المعتقل إلى هناك عام 1989م.
- هل تتمنى العودة إلى مصر وهل يمكن لك أن تزورها في أي وقت أم تخشى من القبض عليك أو من خطر يتهددك؟
نعم أتمنى العودة إلى مصر الحبيبة، فمصر، كما يقال، ليست فقط وطنا نعيش فيه، بل هي وطن يعيش فينا أينما كنا.
وبخصوص سؤالك "أم تخشى من القبض عليك"؟ قلت لك إنني لا أخشى حتى من الموت، بل كل ما يحدث لي هو شرف لا أستحقه، فقد قال السيد المسيح: "طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عنكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلي كاذبين، افرحوا وتهللوا لأن أجركم عظيم في السموات" (متى 5: 11و12)
عرفت الشيخ المحلاوي في السجن
- هل لك علاقة برجال دين مسلمين في مصر؟
المشكلة أن رجال الدين المسلمين يعتبرون المسيحيين كفرة، ويعتبرون رجال الدين المسيحي رؤوس الكفر، فلا يرحبون بأية علاقة بهم، إلا طبعا في المناسبات الاستعراضية . ومع ذلك ربطتني علاقة وطيدة بالشيخ المحلاوي الشهير إمام جامع الرمل بالإسكندرية، إبان تواجدنا في معتقل السادات عام 1981م، فقد أصبت بمغص كلوي نقلت على أثره من معتقل المرج إلى مستشفى القصر العيني بالقاهرة حيث وجدت الشيخ المحلاوي أيضا مقيما هناك، وجمعنا همٌّ واحد فوثق علاقتنا.
 صداقتي بتوفيق الحكيم- 
تحدثت ذات مرة عن علاقتك وصداقتك بتوفيق الحكيم.. ما هو سر هذه العلاقة وهل حاولت التأثير عليه في اتجاه اعتناق المسيحية وماذا كان رد فعله؟
نعم كان توفيق الحكيم إنسانا فاضلا ومفكرا حرا. ولا أنكر أنني استفدت كثيرا من دراسته الحرة للإسلام. أما عن سر العلاقة معه فبدأت عندما كانت زوجته مريضة وذهبت إلى أطباء في فرنسا وانجلترا دون جدوى، فصليت من أجل شفاءها، ومن هنا بدأت العلاقة. أما عن التأثير عليه في اتجاه اعتناق المسيحية، فقد قلت لك سابقا (في إجابتي على السؤال الرابع) إنني لا أبشر بدين المسيحية، فهذا الأمر لا يهمني على الإطلاق، أنا أتكلم عن السيد المسيح ومحبته ونعمته وخلاصه، بصرف النظر عن التبشير بالدين. ومع توفيق الحكيم وغير توفيق الحكيم نستمتع بالحديث عن المسيح الذي يشهد له القرآن أحسن شهادة.
- هل توافق على ان تستمر الحياة التاريخية للشعب المصري كشعب واحد دون اعتبار لاختلاف الدين؟
ما أجمل القول: "الدين لله، والوطن للجميع" أين ذهب هذا الشعار؟ لِمَ لا يتم الفصل بين الدين والدولة؟ لِمَ لا تترك الحرية الدينية لكل الناس يتبعون ما يؤمنون به سواء الإسلام أو المسيحية أو اليهودية أو حتى الإلحاد؟.. يجب أن لا يجبر الناس على اختيار بعينه، الكل حر، وكل إنسان مسؤول أمام الله عن اختياراته.
- قلت إن الاخوان المسلمين قتلوا شقيقك الأكبر في الأربعينيات.. هل أدى ذلك إلى حالة كراهية شديدة ضد المسلمين والاسلام؟
لو صح سؤالك لكنت قد حملت السلاح ضدهم. ولكني أحمل غصن زيتون السلام والمحبة ناصحا لكل مسلم أن يشغِّل عقله لا أكثر ولا أقل، فيميز الغث من الثمين ويختار ما يقتنع به لفائدته الروحية والأبدية.
- قلت مرة إن قراصنة البال توك يمنعون من استمرار الحوار معك.. ماذا تقصد بهؤلاء القراصنة؟
قراصنة البال توك هم حملة السيوف الذين لا يريدون قيام حوار عقلاني منطقي، ولا يتركون الحرية لمن يريد أن يتحاور معنا ويمنعونه بالتهديد والوعيد. وهم يكمنون في غرف البال توك الإسلامية.

لست "مشلوحا" من الكنيسة- 
هل أنت "مشلوح" فعلا من الكنيسة القبطية الأرثودكسية؟
لا. أنا لست مشلوحا من الكنيسة القبطية الأرثودكسية، أنا طلبت تسوية معاشي منذ عام 2003م لكي أتفرغ لرسالة الحب إلى أخواني المسلمين، الأمر الذي لا تستطيع الكنيسة أن تتحمل مسؤوليته لحساسية موقفها. فأنا أتحمل مسؤولية ما أقول.
- ما حكايتك مع الكاتب الصحفي أبو اسلام أحمد عبدالله الذي قيل إنه دخل في حوارات معك عبر الانترنت وانتصر عليك واسترد من المسيحية خلال بعض الحوارات الفتاة زينب؟
أولا: بالنسبة لي لا توجد أية حكايات خاصة بيني وبين هذا الكاتب، أو أي أحد على الإطلاق، فعلاقاتي مع الناس علاقة حوار موضوعي، وليس حوارا شخصيا.
ثانيا: أما بخصوص الانتصار المزعوم، فيا عزيزي نحن لسنا في معركة. لماذا يحاول إخوتنا المسلمون تحويل كل شيء إلى انتصار وهزيمة؟.. لماذا لا يفهمون أن الحوار الراقي هو أن يعبر كل إنسان عن رأيه ثم كل طرف بعد ذلك حرٌّ في أن يعتنق ما يقتنع به. فلو صح ادعاؤه بأنني هزمت فلماذا لم أعتنق الإسلام وقتها؟ ولماذا لم أترك مسيحيتي إلى الآن؟
ثالثا: أما موضوع زينب وادعاؤه بأنه استردها، فقصتها كاملة على موقعكم "العربية.نت " بتاريخ (الثلاثاء 21 يونيو 2005م، 15 جمادى الأولى 1426 هـ). كما ذكرت في إجابتي على سؤال سابق لكم، وقد وردت فيه كلمات زينب نفسها، التي شهدت بدوري الحيادي، وليس الحربي، وهذه هي كلماتها أعيد ذكرها: "الحق يقال إن القمص زكريا بطرس... لم يكن له أي دور في خروجي من البيت ولا في تحولي إلى المسيحية، دوره فقط أنه كان يجيب عن أسئلتي وأعطاني وقته واهتمامه والفرصة في أن أسأل وأعرف وأفكر". فلماذا ادعاء العنترية الكاذبة والتدليس على الناس؟

منقول من العربية نت

http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/11/28/29456.htm


----------



## basem shweke (12 فبراير 2007)

له يا زكريا ال يعني بيسال ال
يا راجل العب غيرها
العبه مكشوفه الكذب والشتم والتلفيق
 بحب اقلك (على هامان يا فرعون)
هل المسيح عليه السلام قلك تكذب او اتحرف او تحذف ايات من القران الكريم وتحط زي ما بدك مكشوفه لعبتك انصحك (العب غيرها)
والله العظيم انا مسلم عادي بس لما سمعت كلامك وافترائاتك على الاسلام تعلقت اكثر بالدين الحنيف
انا من هذا المنتدى اوجه لك دعوى للمناضره الحيه والمباشره في اي محطه تلفزيونيه انت 
تخطارها وفي اي موضوع بتحبه ما اتقليش البال توك لانو هذا هروب انت بتسال وانا اجيبك واحاورك
على الهواء مباشره مستعد اجيك لاي مكان انته بتخطاروا على شان اتبطل تتسائل واجاوبك على تسائلاتك
اذا انت مستعد للمناضره اكتب لي على هذا المنتدى او ابعث لي على الايميل الموجود عند ادارة المنتدى
ال بيسال ال التدليس والحقد و\التزوير واضح يا زكريا اني اتحداك اتحداك اتحداك ما اتقليش بال توك
انا شرطي الوحيد انو يكون على الهواء مباشره امام جميع العالم  والله الموفق
مع الشكر لادارة المنتدى لسماح لي بالمشاركه 
والسلام ختام


----------



## girgis (12 فبراير 2007)

*ممنوع الاساءه الى القمص زكريا من اى شخص مسلم*

بدل الغلط وقلت الادب فى رجل باحث دين محترم رجعو القران واسماء الله اللى مش حسنا ياعالم الله مذل اكتفى بهذا


----------



## basem shweke (13 فبراير 2007)

له يا جرجس وين الغلط يا زلمه
مش هوه بيعطي رايه عن الاسلام 
وانا بعطي راي في الرجل ولم اتطرق الى الديانه المسيحيه بشىء
لاني احترم مشاعرك واكن لك الاحترام كونك انسان 
فهل يق لى ان انتقد الرجل ولا 
هذا رايي في الرجل  اما باالنسبه للاسماء الحسنا 
بقولك الله يسامحك واذا تود التحدث عن الاسماء الحسنا فاهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم
واعلم اني اكن لك كل الاحترام والتقدير لكونك انسان 
تشاركني هذه الارض وامن السيد المسيح عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام
اما تجي تقولي باحث علم  هذا الكلام مجرد من الصحه 
ولا اريد ان ازيد اكثر خوفا على مشاعرك اخي الكريم في هذا الرجل
كل شىء واضح والله   والسلام ختام


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (13 فبراير 2007)

هاذا إلي شاطرين فيه
القمص زكريا كل إلي بيعملو بجيب مراجعكم و بيسأل أسئلة فيها لا بغير و لا ببدل و يطلب منكم أن تبحثوا عن الإجابات دوره فقط طرح الأسئلة و يترك لكم فرصة البحث لا يحرف و لا ببدل يا صديقي العزيز إذا إنته من رواد المواقع الإسلامية المسمومة إلي بتشوه الحقائق يا صديقي الله يرحمك برحمته فإنته مخدر مثل البقية و لاكن إنته أعمى عن الحقائق و لا تدري عنه شيئاً لأنك لم تحضر و لا حلقة من حلقاته يا صديقي بناءً على طلب شيوخك الأفاضل منك بسبب شتمه و دعوى الإفتراء عليه


----------



## romyo (13 فبراير 2007)

شوفوا يا جماعة انا كتبت المقاله من مبدأ (حرية الرأى) وحق القمص زكريا بطرس فى الرد على الشائعات التى انتشرت عنه ...
ولكنى لن اسمح لأى مسلم التطاول على المسيحية ولا على القمص زكريا
ومن حقك الرد على الكلام بحرية بس مش معنى حرية الرأى يعنى حرية الشتيمة وقلة الأدب ..والا مضطر اسفاً انى اوقف اى متطاول عن حده ..وكله من القرأن والاحاديث....
والسلام عليكم
الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## basem shweke (13 فبراير 2007)

ليش معصبين 
اني حضرت معظم حلقاته  
ولم اجد فيها سو الكذب التدليس 
صديقي هذا ماشاهته من الرجل 
اذا تحب ابنلك وجهه التدليس 
والحذف انا لم اجرح احد لحد الان
وما انا الى باحث عن الحق 
لم اجرح او اقل ادب مع احد 
راجع جميع ردودي في هذا المنتدى
ولاكن يا صديقي 
اخذف كلمه من الايه لاغير معنى الايه 
وافسرها زي ما بدي  اين التسال في الموضوع 
اقسملك اقسملك انو العبه مكشوفه
اذا كنت تريد ان تبحث عن الحقيقه
فانا مستعد ان اريهالك
والله اني احب جميع سكان الارض
والسلام ختام


----------



## romyo (16 فبراير 2007)

basem shweke قال:


> ليش معصبين
> اني حضرت معظم حلقاته
> ولم اجد فيها سو الكذب التدليس
> صديقي هذا ماشاهته من الرجل
> ...





اخى العزيز basem shwekeاشكرك مرورك ومشاركتك
لكنى لم افهم معظم الكلام المكتوب ولكن سأرد على ما فهمته


> اني حضرت معظم حلقاته
> ولم اجد فيها سو الكذب التدليس
> صديقي هذا ماشاهته من الرجل


ارجو ان لا نتهم الناس بالكذب دون دليل والا عليك مواجهته بهذا الكذب والتدليس بالدليل
ولعدم تبادل الاتهامات ...يقدم القمص زكريا بطرس ولأول مرة برنامج ( سؤال جرئ ) على الهواء مباشرتاً ..ويستقبل على الهوا مداخلات وتسؤلات وشتيمة الاخوة المسلمين... كل يوم خميس الساعة التاسعة على قناة الحياة على القمر الاوروبى ( هوت بيرد)... 
اتمنى ان اسمعك صوتك فى البرنامج وانت تواجهه بكذبه ...!!!!



> اذا كنت تريد ان تبحث عن الحقيقه
> فانا مستعد ان اريهالك


وانا مستعد لمعرفتها بكل سرور لكن بالدليل مش بالكلام والخطب
 والا فأسمح لى ان اعرفك فى دينك ما لا تعرفه 



> والله اني احب جميع سكان الارض


وهذا كل ما نتمناه 
ونحن نحبك ونتمى لك الخير والخلاص
....واعتذر انى لم افهم باقى المشاركة ارجو ان تكتب مشاركتك فيما بعد باللهجة المصرية او العربى الفصيح او اللغة الانكليزية فهى اسهل كتييييييييييييييييييير
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## basem shweke (16 فبراير 2007)

اخي روميو يسعدني التعرف عليك
على فكره انا عندي مطعم بيتسا واسموه بيتسا روميو في القدس
اخي والله العظيم اني لا اكن حقدا على احد 
هل يجوز ان احاور نفسي بالله عليك الم تشعر بكلام القمص استفزاز لمشاعر الطرف الاخر
والشتيمه والاستهزاء 
الاجزاء الاربعة في ملف واحد مضغوط

http://www.zshare.net/download/tadlees_ibn_botros-_-addajaal-rar.html

الجزء الاول

http://www.zshare.net/download/zakaria-botros-tadlees_1-wmv.html

الجزء الثاني

http://www.zshare.net/download/zakaria-botros-tadlees_2-wmv.html

الجزء الثالث

http://www.zshare.net/download/zakaria-botros-tadlees_3-wmv.html

الجزء الرابع

http://www.zshare.net/download/zakaria-botros-tadlees_4-wmv.html


اشكر الاخ الفاضل

anti-1224

الذي تطوع بضغط الملفات في ملف واحد و رفعها على موقع جزاه الله خيرا

روابط المشاهدة المباشرة


dailymotion: الجزء الاول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع

zshare: الجزء الاول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع

google: الجزء الاول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع


January 19th, 2007 Posted by deedat | فضائح زكريا بطرس | No Comments 

رد الشيخ الراجي على بن بطرس حول المرأة في الإسلام
تسجيل يرد فيه داعية متمكن بغرفة (النصارى يسألوننا عن الإسلام) الدعوية بخدمة البالتوك على أكاذيب القمص المشلوح زكريا بطرس وافتراءاته على مكانة المرأة في الإسلام.

منقول عن منتدى صوت الحق والتسجيل على هذا الرابط
http://www.soutalhaq.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=62851#62851

January 6th, 2007 Posted by deedat | فضائح زكريا بطرس | No Comments 

النصارى تقرأ الأناجيل في الحمام
كتب المشرف: نعم صدق أولا تصدق يا من يتوضأ قبل مس المصحف ولا يدخل به الخلاء بل ولا يتلفظ بأي شيء منه ولا يتكلم عند قضاء الحاجة، بفضل هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن من النصارى اليوم من يحلو له قراءة “الكتاب المقدس” والأناجيل في الحمام. 

ولماذا العجب اذا كان “حقيرهم”ولا أقول كبيرهم الذي علمهم التنصير والكذب على الإسلام، القمص المدعو زكريا بطرس قد أجاز لسائل يسأله أن يقرأ كتابه أثناء التبرز والتبول بل وذهب هذا اللعين بعيداً إلى درجة القول أن الاله موجود في الحمام والمرحاض والأمعاء الغليظة والفضلات لأن الإله عنده موجود بذاته في كل مكان، والعياذ بالله تعالى الله عما يقولون

 التسجيل موجود وبصوت هذا الحقير في قسم (فضائح زكريا بطرس) بهذه المدونة لمن كانت له أذنان للسمع من النصارى فليسمع وهاهي صورة من مرحاض نصراني غربي صار يقرأ انجيله وكتابه في الحمام فليفرح أقباط مصر والمهجر بانجاز “بطلهم” ابن بطرس في أمريكا



December 12th, 2006 Posted by deedat | ألبوم صور فاضحة, فضائح زكريا بطرس, بقلم مشرف المدونة | No Comments 

ردود مسجلة ترد على حلقات برنامج زكريا بطرس
الرد على الحلقه الأولى من اسئله فى الايمان (البرنامج الذي يظهر فيه المنصر زكريا بطرس على قناة تنصيرية)
الحلقة الاولى - الله واحد أم ثالوث - التوحيد فى النصرانيه 

اضغط هنا للتنزيل
http://www.emiratiah.com/private/radd halimo 3la zakaria 1.mp3

رابط أخر :
http://www.zshare.net/download/radd-halimo-3la-zakaria-1-mp3.html 

الرد على الحلقه الثانيه من اسئله فى الايمان
الحلقة الثانية موضوع الحلقه (هل المسيح ابن الله ؟)

اضغط هنا للتنزيل
http://www.emiratiah.com/private/radd halimo 3la zakaria 2.mp3 

رابط اخر
http://www.zshare.net/download/radd-halimo-3la-zakaria-2-mp3.html

نتابع الرد على حلقات برنامج اسئله فى الايمان للقمص المشلوح 

اختبار الحلقة الثالثة
http://www.emiratiah.com/private/radd halimo 3la ekhtebar motanasser modda3y.mp3 

وهذا رابط أخر
http://www.zshare.net/download/radd-halimo-3la-ekhtebar-motanasser-modda3y-mp3.html

منقول عن منتدى صوت الحق
http://www.soutalhaq.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=81&sid=4699133001f59903431b4122945d0274

December 1st, 2006 Posted by deedat | فضائح زكريا بطرس | No Comments 

رأى الطب النفسى فى شخصيه القمص المشلوح
تسجيل للقمص المريض زكريا بطرس وهو يتكلم عن نفسه , وبعد تحليل شخصيته تحليل علمى , وجدنا انه مريض مرض نفسى خطير ويعانى من سيكوباتيه وأحساس بالنقص يحاول تعويضه من خلال حب الظهور وتأنيب النفس لتعويض الفشل الذى كان يعانيه فى أيام طفولته وتربيته الغير سويه 

اليكم التسجيل مع التحليل 

التعليق والتحليل للاخ حليمو
http://www.emiratiah.com/private/zakriyaterf.MP3

منقول عن منتدى صوت الحق
http://www.soutalhaq.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8300

December 1st, 2006 Posted by deedat | فضائح زكريا بطرس | No Comments 

مسلسل هلوسات زكريا بطرس
منقول عن شبكة ردود

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 1 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=343 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 2 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=348 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 3 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=352&mode=&order=0&thold=0 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 4 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=353 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 5 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=357 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 6 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=360 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 7 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=361 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 8 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=362 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس (9 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=363 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 10 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=364 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 11 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=367&mode=&order=0&thold=0 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 12 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=379 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 13 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=383&mode=&order=0&thold=0 

هلوسات زكريا بطرس ( 14 )
http://www.rudood.com/rd/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=384

December 1st, 2006 Posted by deedat | فضائح زكريا بطرس | No Comments 

اسطوانة الشيخ الشعراوي للرد على القمص المشلوح
في هذه الاسطوانة مجموعة من الاسئلة طلب فيها القمص المشلوح الرد عليها و كعادته يتظاهر انه لا يوجد من يرد عليه. والمثير للدهشة انه يترحم على الشيخ الشعراوي و يقول انه لو كان موجود لكان سأله عنها. و لجهل القمص المشلوح بخواطر الشعراوي او انه يعلم محتواها و يكذب كعادته لخداع النصارى، فان الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله رد في خواطره على كل اسئلته و قد قام الاخوة في موقع ردود بتجميع بعضها. 

روابط التحميل 

http://rdoud.almaktabeh.com/sharawy.zip 

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms001155084/sharawy.zip.html 

منقول عن منتدى صوت الحق
http://www.soutalhaq.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8319

December 1st, 2006 Posted by deedat | فضائح زكريا بطرس | No Comments 

رد الشيخ كشك على القمص 
تسجيل صوتى قديم جدا للشيخ كشك رحمه الله , يرد فيه على الكذاب القمص  الذى يدعى انه لا يجد رد من علماء المسلمين 

حمل واستمع الى التسجيل من هنا
http://www.emiratiah.com/private/sheik_keshk.MP3

منقول عن منتديات صوت الحق
http://www.soutalhaq.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8302
اعذرني اخي الكريم  اذا كان هناك شئ لا يرضيك 
انا مستعد ان احاوره على الهواء مباشره اي( راس ب راس)
اذا المواقع ما فتحش معاك اخبرني  
هاجم القمص زكريا بطرس الاسلام العظيم في برامجه على قناة الحياة التنصيرية و على الانترنت و على برنامج البالتوك و للاسف يتبعه كثير من النصارى المخدوعين. و يدعي القمص انه ينقل كل ما يقوله عن المراجع الاسلامية و انه لا يجد من يرد عليه من علماء المسلمين لانهم فشلوا في ايجاد اجوبة على اسئلته. و لو تصفح اتباعه من النصارى المخدوعين بكلامه المواقع الاسلامية على الانترنت لوجدوا ان المسلمين اجابوا على كل سؤال و افتراء له و لمن سبقوه من المستشرقين الحاقدين على الاسلام و ينقل عنهم القمص كل كلامه
ارجوا ان يقوم كل شخص يشاهد هذا الفيديو ـ و خاصة النصارى - بفتح المراجع المذكورة و يتأكد من صحة ما ذكر. و اتحدى زكريا بطرس و اتباعه ان يأتوا بمشهد واحد فقط قد كذبت فيه على القمص و انا مستعد للاعتذار في هذا الموقع و ان كنت متأكد انهم لن يجدوا ان شاء الله
اخي للامانه لقد استعنت ببعض المواقع الاسلاميه التي اثق بها 
والله من وراء القصد
السلام ختام


----------



## romyo (19 فبراير 2007)

basem shweke قال:


> اخي روميو يسعدني التعرف عليك
> على فكره انا عندي مطعم بيتسا واسموه بيتسا روميو في القدس
> اخي والله العظيم اني لا اكن حقدا على احد
> 
> ...



انا سعيد بحوارك 
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## basem shweke (20 فبراير 2007)

صديقي العزيز روميو.
اعذرني ان تاخرت عليك برد بسبب انشغالي في العمل
بنسبه لروابط مش عارف ليش ما فتحتش معاك جربتها مره اخرى وفتحت
احمد الله انك متفق معي ان القمص( زكريا) كلامه مستفز لبعض المسلمين
اي واقع تتحدث عنه  واي دليل تتحدث عنه يعني هوه ما غلطش في رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم
ولا حرف الايات ولا بدل ايه محل ايه صديقي ارجع الى الروابط وشوف التدليس واسمع الكلامالي عم بيقوله
ليش المسيح قله يعمل هيك اما بنسبه للاقتباس انا عمري ما اقتبسة اشي مش مقتنع فيه اما بنسبه للوضوء  فلا تنسا يا صديقي ان الماء طاهر ومطهر وجاري الاستعلام عن الحديث الشريف
اما قراة القران الكريم يا صديقي في حجر السيده عائشه رضوان الله عليها فاليك مغزى الحديث.
‏وللمصنف في التوحيد " كان يقرأ القرآن ورأسه في حجري وأنا حائض " فعلى هذا فالمراد بالاتكاء وضع رأسه في حجرها . قال ابن دقيق العيد : في هذا الفعل إشارة إلى أن الحائض لا تقرأ القرآن ; لأن قراءتها لو كانت جائزة لما توهم امتناع القراءة في حجرها حتى احتيج إلى التنصيص عليها , وفيه جواز ملامسة الحائض وأن ذاتها وثيابها على الطهارة ما لم يلحق شيئا منها نجاسة , وهذا مبني على منع القراءة في المواضع المستقذرة , وفيه جواز القراءة بقرب محل النجاسة , قاله النووي : وفيه جواز استناد المريض في صلاته إلى الحائض إذا كانت أثوابها طاهرة , قاله القرطبي . ‏
على فكره الرد الحديث الشريف مقتبس  من الموقع الي انته ذكرته الرجاء في المره القدمه عدم تشبيه 
الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بزكريا الرجاء الرجاء
بنسبه لشيخ الراجحي ايش بدك من واحد بسمع شتيمة دينه ورسوله بالكذب اكرر بلكذب ويا خدوا بالاحضان
الرسول لم يشتم ولم يلعن انته بتجيبلي احاديث بس انا بجيبلك من الانجيل اليس مكتوب بالانجيل.
23ثُمَّ صَعِدَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى بَيْتِ إِيلَ. وَفِيمَا هُوَ صَاعِدٌ فِي الطَّرِيقِ إِذَا بِصِبْيَانٍ صِغَارٍ خَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَسَخِرُوا مِنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: ((اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ! اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ!)) 24فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ وَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَنَهُمْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ.-اي اليسوع-
فَخَرَجَتْ دُبَّتَانِ مِنَ الْوَعْرِ وَافْتَرَسَتَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ وَلَداًوَذَهَبَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى جَبَلِ الْكَرْمَلِ، وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ رَجَعَ إِلَى السَّامِرَةِ
لا اريد الخوض من محمد عليه السلام ام يسوع  الافضل لانوا مكرر في المنتدى اكثر من مره

بنسبه للحوار وين بدوا انا مستعد وانا موافق على شروطه مسبقا ضمن المعقول 
ولاكن عندي شرط انوا يكون في محطه تلفزيونيه وعلى الهواء مباشره
للمعلومه انا مش شيخ ولا رجل دين والله العظيم انا مستعد للحوار مع القمص (زكريا)
انا بديش اجيبلك تاريخ حياته الحافل بلفضائح
الانبا بشويhttp://www.freewebtown.com/chose_islam/library/audio/shnda_tfshziko.zip

مدير اكبر غرفه مسيحيه عالبال توكhttp://www.freewebtown.com/chose_islam/library/audio/unly.zip
هذا يكفي لليوم 
السلام ختام 
يتبع


----------



## romyo (20 فبراير 2007)

عزيزى  basem shweke
اشكرك على سعة صدرك ورجاحة عقلك ولكن ....
كلمك فيه الكثير من المغلطات وسوف افندها واحده تلو الاخرى ولكن ليس قبل ان نتعامل بالمثل ...
فحينما اذكر لك ( حديث او ايه قرانية ) اكتب معها المرجع او الرابط
ولكى يستمر حوارنا يتسم بالموضوعيه اكتب لى اولاً من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام .؟؟؟؟


> بس انا بجيبلك من الانجيل اليس مكتوب بالانجيل.
> 23ثُمَّ صَعِدَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى بَيْتِ إِيلَ. وَفِيمَا هُوَ صَاعِدٌ فِي الطَّرِيقِ إِذَا بِصِبْيَانٍ صِغَارٍ خَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَسَخِرُوا مِنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: ((اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ! اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ!)) 24فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ وَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَنَهُمْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ.-اي اليسوع-
> فَخَرَجَتْ دُبَّتَانِ مِنَ الْوَعْرِ وَافْتَرَسَتَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ وَلَداًوَذَهَبَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى جَبَلِ الْكَرْمَلِ، وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ رَجَعَ إِلَى السَّامِرَةِ


من اى انجيل ومن اى موقع .... فهذا الكلام ليس من كتابنا المقدس
فكما تشهد انت بأن كل الايات والاحاديث التى ذكرتها لك صحيحة... ارجو ان تتحرى الدقة فى اقتباساتك او ردودك حتى لا تقف فى موقف لا تحسد عليه ...
وللحديث بقيه حين العوده بالمرجع
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## basem shweke (20 فبراير 2007)

صديقي العزيز روميو
اليك الرابط
http://ar.wikisource.org/wiki/سفر_الملوك_الثاني
سفر الملوك الاصحاح الثاني 23,24
انتضر المتابعه
السلام ختام


----------



## basem shweke (20 فبراير 2007)

و 25 ايضا 
السلام ختام


----------



## basem shweke (23 فبراير 2007)

اخي روميوى انتظر ردك
بلامس عندما كنت استمع لزكريا بطرس في سلسلة حلقات اسئله عن الايمان
بتحديد في الحلقه 85 في الرد على ديدات في الدقيقه 17
مقدم البرنامج اسمه محمد سعيد ولاكن القمص سخن شو ي ونسي انو بيقدم برنامج 
وبدل ما يقله يا محمد قله يا ماهر
السؤال اسمه ماهر ولا محمد
افتح عقلك
هذه مداخله مني لا اكثر نرجع لموضوعنا
انا مستيك ترد
اتاخرت انشاء الله المانع خير 
السلام ختام


----------



## romyo (23 فبراير 2007)

اخى العزيز : basem shweke
اولا ً: اسمح لى ان الفت نظرك انه ليس من الامانة العلمية ان تضيف كلاماً من عندك للنص المذكور


> .-اي اليسوع-


ثانياً : لمعرفة اجابة سؤالك ارجو ان تقرأ الاصحاح كاملاً _ ان كان لديك النية للمعرفة _  فتعرف اجابة سؤالك


> سفر الملوك الاصحاح الثاني 23,24


اما بالنسبة للأكتشاف الخطير


> بلامس عندما كنت استمع لزكريا بطرس في سلسلة حلقات اسئله عن الايمان
> بتحديد في الحلقه 85 في الرد على ديدات في الدقيقه 17
> مقدم البرنامج اسمه محمد سعيد ولاكن القمص سخن شو ي ونسي انو بيقدم برنامج
> وبدل ما يقله يا محمد قله يا ماهر
> السؤال اسمه ماهر ولا محمد


اما بالنسبة لأكتشافك الخطير للخطأ الفادح الذى وقع فيه القمص زكريا بطرس فقد شاهدت الحلقة كاملاً ( التى يتكلم فيها عن الرد على ديدات ان سفر التثنية تنبأ عن مكه) للبحث عن خطأ فلم اجد له اثر (لم اجد ماهر ولا محمد ...ولا سوسو ولا نادية)
ولكن اكتشافك الوهمى هذا اصابنى بالاحباط والحزن على مستوى الحوار الذى لم يرتقى للعقل ،  
فكنت اتوقع منك اكتشاف خطأ فى معلومة او تفسير او مرجع ....الخ وكنت اتوقع مشاركات جاده وتتسم بالرقى والمنطق ولكن للأسف خابت كل التوقعات....
على كل حال انا فى انتظار مشاركات جاده ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## romyo (23 فبراير 2007)

> انا مستيك ترد
> اتاخرت انشاء الله المانع خير
> السلام ختام




عزيزى : 
اعتذر عن تأخر الرد لمشغوليات عمل ....
واشكرك على اهتمامك وسؤالك....


----------



## basem shweke (23 فبراير 2007)

الله يسامحك يا صديقي روميوا
الم تلاحظ اني وضعت كلمة يسوع على النحو الثالي_يسوع_
الم تتعلم في المدرسه عند وضع الكلام داخل قوسين انها مداخله وليست من الكلام
السوال من المقصود هنا من دعا على الاطفال ولماذا قبل الرب الدعوى وقتل الاطفال اين التسامح
بنسبه ازكريا اسمع كويس بين الدقيقه 16و18 لرح تسمع انو قال للمقدم الي اسمه محمد قلوا يا ماهر 
هوه المقدم مش اسمه محمد زي ما يزعم ليش قلوا ماهر
انتظر انتظر باقي مشاركتك


----------



## basem shweke (23 فبراير 2007)

بنسبه للمعلومات  فهيه كثيره ولاكن انت لم ترد عليها 
ارجع الى مشاركاتي ورد عليها الي زعمت انها لم تفتح
بنسبه للاحباط والله انا الي محبط من طريقه تفكيركم 
بس اشوية عقل وحتعرف الصح
الرجاء ان نستمر في الموضوع السابق وعدم التشتيت
السلام ختام


----------



## romyo (23 فبراير 2007)

اخى العزيز : basem shweke
بالنسبة لسؤالك


> السوال من المقصود هنا من دعا على الاطفال ولماذا قبل الرب الدعوى وقتل الاطفال اين التسامح


اعيد عليك الرد ..


> لمعرفة اجابة سؤالك ارجو ان تقرأ الاصحاح كاملاً _ ان كان لديك النية للمعرفة _ فتعرف اجابة سؤالك


وبالنسبة للقمص زكريا بطرس


> بنسبه ازكريا اسمع كويس بين الدقيقه 16و18 لرح تسمع انو قال للمقدم الي اسمه محمد قلوا يا ماهر
> هوه المقدم مش اسمه محمد زي ما يزعم ليش قلوا ماهر


اعيد عليك الرد


> اما بالنسبة لأكتشافك الخطير للخطأ الفادح الذى وقع فيه القمص زكريا بطرس فقد شاهدت الحلقة كاملاً ( التى يتكلم فيها عن الرد على ديدات ان سفر التثنية تنبأ عن مكه) للبحث عن خطأ فلم اجد له اثر (لم اجد ماهر ولا محمد ...ولا سوسو ولا نادية)


وااكد لك انى رايت الحلقة اكثر من مرة وفى الدقيقة الـ 17 تكتب على الشاشة 
المراجع المستخدمة فى هذه البرنامج هى
الكتاب المقدس . القران
عتاد الجهاد للشيخ ديدات
الموسوعة العربية الميسرة
دارة المعارف الاسلامية (الازهر)
السيرة النبوية لابن هشام. السيرة الحلبية
تفسير ابن كثير . تفسير الطبرى
قاموس الكتاب المقدس
تفاسير الاناجيل للاباء القديسين
صحيح البخارى وصحيح مسلم
فتح البارى شرح صحيح البخارى
اظهار الحق للشيخ رحمة الله الهندى​
ولو تحب اكتب لحضرتك الحوار كله مفيش مانع .... 


> بنسبه للمعلومات فهيه كثيره ولاكن انت لم ترد عليها


ياريت تقولها تانى ربما خانتنى الذاكرة ....


> بنسبه للاحباط والله انا الي محبط من طريقه تفكيركم
> بس اشوية عقل وحتعرف الصح


اذكرك بقولى السابق على كل حال انا فى انتظار مشاركات جاده ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بعيدا عن التجريح


----------



## romyo (25 فبراير 2007)

basem shweke قال:


> اخي روميوى انتظر ردك
> انا مستيك ترد
> اتاخرت انشاء الله المانع خير
> السلام ختام



اخى العزيز : basem shweke
المرة دى انت اللى أتأخرت عليا فى مشاركاتك الجميلة  "جعلها الله فى ميزان حساناتك"
لعل المانع خيرا ..
ارجو طمنى عليك حتى لو مفيش مشاركات جديده فيكفينى انى تعرفت على مسلم متعقل ..
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## romyo (25 فبراير 2007)

basem shweke قال:


> صديقي العزيز روميو.
> اعذرني ان تاخرت عليك برد بسبب انشغالي في العمل
> الرجاء في المره القدمه عدم تشبيه الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بزكريا الرجاء الرجاء
> بنسبه لشيخ الراجحي ايش بدك من واحد بسمع شتيمة دينه ورسوله بالكذب اكرر بلكذب ويا خدوا بالاحضان
> ...



اخى العزيز : basem shweke
اسمح لى ان اخبرك بأننا سمعنا كثيراً من الشتائم فى المسيح والمسيحية (كذباً وبدون دليل) علناً على الملأ فى مكبرات الصوت كل يووووووووووووووووووووووم وفى وسائل الاعلام المختلفة ..
فإن كان هذا هو العذر الذى تلتمسه للشيخ الراجى فى سب ولعن القمص زكريا بطرس..
فأسمح لى ان اقتبس كلماته فى وصف الشيخ الشعراوى احد الذين يذدرون الدين المسيحى وأريك كيف يكون الحال ...........



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حياالله الاخوه والاخوات
> قرر ابونا الفاضل القمص زكريا بطرس ان يتصدى للكذاب الاشر المدعو محمد الشعراوى  بما ان هذا الكذاب يدعى ان لااحد من الاباء وعلماء المسيحية يرفض ان يواجهه ولكنه كذاب كما نعلم جميعا ولقد وصل الامر بشيوخنا ان يعرضوا عليه مبلغ وصل الى 10000الاف دولار ومش عارفه كام الف يورو  وارسلوا له مسلمين لتقديم العرض وطردهم هذا الخروف الكذاب لذلك قرر ابونا زكريا ان يشرح الحلقات التى يبثها الكذاب فى قناه الموت (الاولى المصرية) وبها يغنى ويرد على نفسه بها
> واليوم تكلم عن مكانه الصلب فى المسيحية وحلل ابونا الفاضل كذب وافتراءات هذا الجحش الخنزير الجهول واوضح للكل مدى جهله وغبائه
> وهنا رابط التسجيل ارجو ان تنشروا فى غرفهم ليعرفوا انهم يستغلوا ويضحك عليهم من قبل هذا الخنزير الجهول



ارجوك تخبرنى هل تقبلها على شيوخك ......؟؟؟؟


----------



## romyo (25 فبراير 2007)

basem shweke قال:


> صديقي العزيز روميو.
> اما قراة القران الكريم يا صديقي في حجر السيده عائشه رضوان الله عليها فاليك مغزى الحديث.
> ‏وللمصنف في التوحيد " كان يقرأ القرآن ورأسه في حجري وأنا حائض " فعلى هذا فالمراد بالاتكاء وضع رأسه في حجرها . قال ابن دقيق العيد : في هذا الفعل إشارة إلى أن الحائض لا تقرأ القرآن ; لأن قراءتها لو كانت جائزة لما توهم امتناع القراءة في حجرها حتى احتيج إلى التنصيص عليها , وفيه جواز ملامسة الحائض وأن ذاتها وثيابها على الطهارة ما لم يلحق شيئا منها نجاسة , وهذا مبني على منع القراءة في المواضع المستقذرة , وفيه جواز القراءة بقرب محل النجاسة , قاله النووي : وفيه جواز استناد المريض في صلاته إلى الحائض إذا كانت أثوابها طاهرة ,
> السلام ختام




عزيزى basem shweke

هذا الكلام يخالف كلام القران ..
"ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن "(البقرة222)
اما بالنسبة لقولك :


> كان يقرأ القرآن ورأسه في حجري وأنا حائض " فعلى هذا فالمراد بالاتكاء وضع رأسه في حجرها


فعلى ما يبدو انها كانت جلسة الرسووول المفضله حتى فى غير قراءة القران

(حدثنا عبدالله يعني ابن عمر بن غانم عن عبدالرحمن يعني ابن زياد عن عمارة بن غراب أن عمة له حدثته أنها سألت عائشة قالت: إحدانا تحيض وليس لها ولزوجها فراش إلا فراش واحد قالت: أخبرك بما صنع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دخل فمضى إلى مسجده قال أبو داود: تعني مسجد بيتها فما انصرف حتى غلبتني عيني فأوجعه البرد فقال: "ادني مني" فقلت: إنى حائض فقال: "اكشفي عن فخذيك" فكشفت فخذي فوضع خده وصدره على فخذي وحنيت عليه حتى دفئ ونام - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=2&nAya=222
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## romyo (25 فبراير 2007)

basem shweke قال:


> صديقي العزيز روميو.
> بنسبه للحوار وين بدوا انا مستعد وانا موافق على شروطه مسبقا ضمن المعقول
> ولاكن عندي شرط انوا يكون في محطه تلفزيونيه وعلى الهواء مباشره
> للمعلومه انا مش شيخ ولا رجل دين والله العظيم انا مستعد للحوار مع القمص (زكريا)
> ...



عزيزى الاخ الفاضل : basem shweke
بالنسبة لاستعدادك الواضح لمناظرة القمص زكريا بطرس على الهواء مباشرة ...فهى مسألة بسيطة جدااا 
يمكنك مناظرة عبر برنامج سؤال جرئ (على الهواء مباشرة)
وهذه تفاصيل الاشتراك فى الحلقة كما اعلنها الموقع الرسمى للبرنامج (يمكنك ان تخبر بها كل شيوخ الاسلام )

برنامج سؤال جريء
برنامج أسبوعي يبث مباشرة على قناة الحياة كل يوم خميس على الساعة السابعة بتوقيت غرينتش، التاسعة بتوقيت مصر، وتبث الإعادة طيلة أيام الأسبوع
برنامج جريء يطرح كل الأسئلة المحرمة حول الدين ويفتح المجال للمشاهدين للاتصال المباشر عبر الهاتف حتى يدلوا بوجهات نظرهم وبأسئلتهم، كما يمكن للمشاهدين أيضا أن يبعثوا مسبقا بأسئلتهم واقتراحاتهم ومواضيعهم المفضلة على البريد الإلكتروني للبرنامج:

أو على التلفون : +33 172 813 533 
او Skype: IslamExplained 
سيتم الإعلان عن موضوع وضيف الحلقة قبل بثها، كما سنقوم بتسجيل الحلقة وتحميلها على الموقع حتى يتمكن زوار الموقع من مشاهدتها والتعليق عليها
http://info.islamexplained.com/Default.aspx?tabid=139

اعتقد مالكش حجه .... وسمعنا صوتك فى البرنامج
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## basem shweke (27 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهفي البدايه اسمح لي ان اشكرك على الؤال علي ولاكن يا صديقي 
روميوا انا لم اتاخر عليك سوى يومين بسبب انشغالي في العمل اما انت فتغيب عني ايام على كل حال اشكرك على اهتمامك واسمح لي ان ارد عليك غدا لاني مروح من العمل تعبان وسارد عليك غدا انشاء الله 
وتقبل مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير
السلام ختام


----------



## basem shweke (27 فبراير 2007)

هذا الكلام يخالف كلام القران ..
"ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن "(البقرة222


----------



## basem shweke (27 فبراير 2007)

اسف يا صديقي المشاركه رقم26 كانت بالخطء اكرر اسفي


----------



## basem shweke (27 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صديقي روميواالاصحاح انا قرءته واستنتجت انو المقصود (يسوع) وانت تقول لا طيب نورنا انارك الله
اما بنسبه لحلقة اسئله عن الايمان85 اكرر اسمع الحلقه مره اخرى في الدقيقه 17 والثانيه17
نص الحوار(يقول زكريا للمقدم _ما كانش مسلمين ومسيحين يا ماهر)كل اصدقائي سمعوها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انا مش عارف ليش الروابط بتفتحش معاك صحيح انو في مشاركتي السابقه في رابط او اكثر لا تفتح
ولاكن المعظم بيفتح انصحك ان تراجع مركز صيانة الكمبيوتر 
المواضيع التي لم ترد عليها ارجع الى الروابط في مشاركتي السابقه ولاكن بعد ما تزور مركز صيانة الكمبيوتر
وبعد ذلك افتحها وقلي ايش رايك بتدليس الى عم يدلسه  زكريا
اما بنسبه لشيخ الراجحي لما بدوا يحكي يجب ان يقول مع الدليلواعتقدانه كان الحديث الشيخ مع الدليل
الشيخ الراجحي لم يسب ولم يغلط ولم يدلس مثل زكريا ولم يتعرض الى السيد المسيح عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ولا على اشرف واطهر امرءه على وجه المعموره العذراء مريم رضوان الله عليها باي مسبه وذلك يرجع الى سببين وهما
1_نحن المسلمين نامن برسالة المسيح عليه السلام 
2_خوفا على مشاعر الاخر من امثالك يا صديقي العزيز روميوا
سؤال يا صديقي ما دام انه يوجد من يود مناضره زكريا لماذا يقول انه لا يوجد احد يستطيع ان يرد
وان يقبل المناضره مع الشيخ عندما سمع الكلام من اشخاص او من خلال الانتر نت 
عودنا زكريا دائما الرد غمثلا عندما تحدثو في برنامج القاهره اليوم عمل حلقه كامله  وهوه يقول الله يسامحك يا عمر ومن الكلام الذي لا ياتي بجديد سوى الكذب والتدليس المكشوف الجواب يا صديقي واضح زي الشمس
اسمح لي يا صديقي ان اسئل سؤال خارج الموضوع اذا لا تريد الاجابه فانت حر واذا تريد حذف السؤال فلا مانع عندي يا صديقي اطلب من المشرف حذف السؤال الرجاء عدم فهمي غلط الرجاء السؤال للمعرفه فقط
السؤال شو قصة الخروف انا حابب اسمعها منك يا صديقي اذا فش مانع
بنسبه للبرنامج الجديد سؤال جريء اسمح لي في البدايه ان اباركلكم (مبروك ) والله لو كل يوم في برنامج جديد لن يفيده في شيئ بنسبه للمسلمين يا اخي التدليس واضح وسابينك التدليس في مشاركه القادمه 
كي لا نشتت الموضوع انا يا صديقي قرءة الجزء الاول من برنامج سؤال جريء وكان عنوانها هل القلران (الكريم)
وحي من عند الله يا صديقي سابين لك وجه التدليس في المشاركه القادمهلكي لا نشتت الموضوع
ولاكن اسمح لي ان الفت نظرك الم تلا حظ انه عندما يكون المتصل من هم ليست على عقيدته كان المقدم
يقاطع المتصل  اليك بعد من الحوار

الأخ رشيد: سامحني جناب القمص سنعود للفكرة لكن معنا الآن اتصالات هاتفية..

القمص زكريا بطرس: تفضل..

الأخ رشيد: سنأخذ واحد من هذه الاتصالات. معنا أبو أحمد من ألمانيا، سيد أبو أحمد أهلا بك..

أبو أحمد: نعم.. نعم.. يا أهلا و سهلا بكم، هل تسمعني؟

الأخ رشيد: نحن نسمعك، تفضل السؤال من فضلك.

أبو أحمد: طيب سؤالي.. لي سؤالان مترابطان.. أحدهما فيما زعم القس زكريا بطرس بأن القرآن ليس وحيا من الله عز و جل، و هو ما زعم في حلقته السادسة: و عنوانها أخطاء القرآن ففي تمام الدقيقة التاسعة عشر و الثانية 12..

الأخ رشيد: هل ممكن تختصر السؤال من فضلك بدون تفاصيل يعني؟

أبو أحمد: فقط إبقوا معي دقيقة لأنه هناك كثيرون أيضا يستمعون الإجابة..

الأخ رشيد: نعم.

أبو أحمد: نعم إذ قال بأن في القرآن أخطاء نحوية، و استشهد بقول الله عز و جل من سورة طه..

الأخ رشيد: لكن موضوعنا الآن: هل القرآن وحي من الله؟ سنعود لموضوع الأخطاء.

أبو أحمد: ما هو ستدل بأن الأخطاء النحوية تدل على أن القرآن ليس وحيا من الله، نحن الآن في نفس الموضوع..

الأخ رشيد: نعم لكن قصة بدء الوحي التي أسس عليها القرآن نحن نناقشها الآن. قصة بدء الوحي توحي بأن القرآن ليس وحيا من الله أصلا، فهل تستطيع.. نعم تفضل..

أبو أحمد: نعم قال: بأن قول الله عز و جل " قالوا إن هذان لساحران" خطأ لأن هذان جاء بالرفع و الصحيح هو أن يأتي بالنصب. و لكن عندما ظهرت الآية على شاشتكم في تلك الحلقة في تمام الدقيقة العشرين..

الأخ رشيد: هذا برنامج ثاني يا سيد أبو أحمد.

أبو أحمد: نعم دعني  أكمل دقيقة فقط دقيقة سأكمل..

الأخ رشيد: أشكرك سؤالك وصل لأن لدينا مكالمات أخرى لكن سؤالك وصل.

(هنا لم نسع من القمص اجابه من القمص على اسئلة ابو احمد
وكان القدم يطلب من ابو احمد الاختصارو انو الموضوع مش موضوعنا  وفي النهايه قرر المقدم ان القران ليس وحيا اصلا من عند الله قاطعه  وقله اشكرك على الاتصال الي ما استفاد المشاهد منهوكان جوابه مش مقنع 
ويقتبس من اقوال المفسرين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

الأخ رشيد: سمعينك اتفضل سؤالك من فضلك..

السيد أحمد: القمص زكريا بطرس و نقول له أننا نحبك في الإنسانية يعني بغض النظر عن طريقتك في معالجة الدين ولهذا فإننا نحبك في الإنسانية. لأنك جعلت من نبي الإسلام محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم قد كذبته في مسألة الوحي. و لكن أقول لك يا سيدي الكريم.. هل أن المسيحية قد بنيت كلها على رواية قد رآها بولس الرسول و هو في طريقه إلى دمشق..

الأخ رشيد: لكن سامحني سيد أحمد في حلقة قادمة ممكن أن نناقش أيضا موضوع مسيحي، لكن موضوع هذه الحلقة: هل لديك سؤال يخص قصة الوحي و بدء الوحي القرآني؟

السيد أحمد: طيب كيف نبني.. يعني كل إنسان يعرف أن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ما هو إلا بشر في بدايته. لا نقول أنه قد استغرب نزول الوحي في بداية الفترة الأولى في غار حراء. فسيدنا موسى نبي الله..

الأخ رشيد: من..أنت لم.. عذرا.. عذرا سيد أحمد سؤالنا في هذه الحلقة، ما الذي أكد لمحمد أن ما توصل به هو وحي و أن من رآه كان ملاك. هذا هو عنوان الحلقة تقريبا، هل القرآن وحي من الله؟ فهل لديك سؤال أو رد يخص هذا الموضوع؟

السيد أحمد: سيدي لا يمكن من اللقاء الأول أن يعلم محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أن هذا هو ملاك من الرب لأنه ذو صفة بشرية، ما هو إلا بشر لكن أن يتواتر الوحي بتوالي الأيام و بالآيات التي يأتي بها القرآن و جبريل الذي يرسله الله سبحانه و تعالى على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم يثبت صدق ما جاء به في الأول..سيدنا موسى طلب من الله أن يظهر له ذاته و قال أو لم تؤمن..

الأخ رشيد: فكرتك وصلت و سنمر لمكالمات أخرى و أعطي الإجابة لجناب القمص. جناب القمص كيف ترد على أنه هذه طبيعة بشرية و أنت سمعت ما قاله الأخ أحمد..

نفس الحجج من المقدم  مش موضوعنا فكرتك وصلت  ولماذا لم يرد زكريا على سوال احمد عن بولس الرسول

الأخ رشيد: الاسم من فضلك

المتصلة: أنا أم سليا من فرنسا 

الأخ رشيد: تفضلي سيدة أم سيليا 

أم سيليا: أنا نفسي.. أنا الحمد لله مسلمة و أنا نفسي القمص زكريا بطرس يعمل مناظرة مع الشيخ الذي كان يكلم فيه أبو أحمد و الأخ حليمو في البال تولك و لا الأخ وسام: لأنه عندما نريد أن نعمل معه مناظرة هو دائما يرفض المناظرات و أنا نفسي أن يحدد موعدا لمناظرة..

الأخ رشيد: هذا يمكن أن تذهبي له للبالتولك و تأخذي موعد..

أم سيليا: إننا نريد أن نعمل معه مناظرة و كل الإخوة حليمو والأخ وسام كلهم يريدون أن يعملوا معك مناظرة لأنك أنت كذاب و كل كلامك..
(لماذا لم يقبل المناضره مع الاخ وسام والاخرين الي بدهم يناضروه ليش ما قبل المناضره)
الأخ رشيد: سامحيني.. سامحيني الهجوم لا نسمح به في هذا البرنامج، لكن نقول للمشاهدين نحن نرحب بكل الشيوخ و كل العلماء و كل شخص لديه يعني رأي و يريد أن يدلي بمداخلاته أن يذهب إلى صفحة هذا البرنامج و يطلب اتصال مباشر و سنرتب ذلك..

القمص زكريا بطرس: أعلق بس تعليق بسيط

الأخ رشيد: نعم تفضل

القمص زكريا بطرس: هي ادتنا بركة الآن ما يصحش نفوتها من غير ما نباركها.. عل الشتائم التي شتمتينا بها أعطيتينا بركة " طوباكم إذا قالوا فيكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلي كاذبين. فإحنا بنشكرك و بنتمنى ليك بركة متزايدة. أما المناظرات أدي احنا مفتوحين على الهوا و إلي عايز يجي يتشرف و يكلم أخونا المضيف و ...

الأخ رشيد: سامحني جناب القمص.. لدينا مكالمة من السيدة زينب. سيدة زينب أهلا بك.

السيدة زينب: السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..

الأخ رشيد: سلام المسيح معك.. اتفضلي السؤال.

السيدة زينب: الحقيقة في الموضوع إلي أنا سمعته من القس زكريا بطرس بخصوص السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها كانت صدمة كبرى بالنسبة لي، لأنه الكلام دا لم يدرس لنا في المدارس و نحن نعلم جيدا بأن سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم جاءه جبريل و قال له اقرأ و هو الذي عرف بجبريل، و لم نعلم بهذه القصة مطلقا من المدارس..

الأخ رشيد: شكرا سيده زينب..

السيدة زينب: إنت جايبها منين؟

هنا تم تجاهل السؤال انت جايبها منين اين الدليل والبرهان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

اكتفي بهذا الرد تتبع في ردي القادم بهذا الموضوع 
اما بنسبه لسماع صوتي هل ترضى لي ان يحصل ما حصل للمتصلين انا عندي اسئله كثير لزكريا وبدي 
ساعات من الحوار وليس ثواني يا صديقي  اكرر الحوار على الهواء مباشره  وراس ب راس
اما بنسبه بنسبه لمخالفة الشريعه فاني اقول لك انك لم تفهم الحديث يا صديقي

‏وللمصنف في التوحيد " كان يقرأ القرآن ورأسه في حجري وأنا حائض " فعلى هذا فالمراد بالاتكاء وضع رأسه في حجرها . قال ابن دقيق العيد : في هذا الفعل إشارة إلى أن الحائض لا تقرأ القرآن ; لأن قراءتها لو كانت جائزة لما توهم امتناع القراءة في حجرها حتى احتيج إلى التنصيص عليها , وفيه جواز ملامسة الحائض وأن ذاتها وثيابها على الطهارة ما لم يلحق شيئا منها نجاسة , وهذا مبني على منع القراءة في المواضع المستقذرة , وفيه جواز القراءة بقرب محل النجاسة , قاله النووي : وفيه جواز استناد المريض في صلاته إلى الحائض إذا كانت أثوابها طاهرة , هنا لا يجوز المعاشره الجنسيه وهذا ما سيوضحه القران الكريم
في الايه الكريمه مع الشرح من سورة البقره
(ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين"222)
حين تقرأ "هو أذى" فقد أخذت الحكم ممن يؤمن على الأحكام، ولا تناقش المسألة، مهما قال الطب من تفسيرات وتعليلات وأسباب نقل له: لا، الذي خلق قال: "هو أذى". والمحيض يطلق على الدم، ويراد به ـ أيضاً ـ مكان الحيض، ويراد به زمان الحيض. وقوله تعالى عن المحيض إنه أذى يهيئ الذهن لأن يتلقى حكما في هذا الأذى، وبذلك يستعد الذهن للخطر الذي سيأتي به الحكم. وقد جاء الحكم بالحظر والمنع بعد أن سبقت حيثيته. 
إن الحق سبحانه وتعالى وهو الخالق أراد أن تكون عملية الحيض في المرأة عملية كيماوية ضرورية لحياتها وحياة الإنجاب. وأمر الرجال أن يعتزلوا النساء وهن حوائض؛ لأن المحيض أذى لهم. لكن هل دم الحيض أذى للرجال أو للنساء؟ إنه أذى للرجال والنساء معا؛ لأن الآية أطلقت الأذى، ولم تحدد من المقصود به. والذي يدل على ذلك أن الحيض يعطي قذارة للرجل في مكان حساس هو موضوع الإنزال عنده، فإذا وصلت إليه الميكروبات تصيبه بأمراض خطيرة. 
والذي يحدث أن الحق قد خلق رحم المرأة وفي مبيضيها عدد محدد معروف له وحده سبحانه وتعالى من البويضات، وعندما يفرز أحد المبيضين البويضة فقد لا يتم تلقيح البويضة، فإن بطانة الرحم المكون من أنسجة دموية تقل فيها نسبة الهرمونات التي كانت تثبت بطانة الرحم، وعندما تقل نسبة الهرمونات يحدث الحيض. والحيض هو دم يحتوي على أنسجة غير حية، وتصبح منطقة المهبل والرحم في حالة تهيج، لأن منطقة المهبل والرحم حساسة جدا لنمو الميكروبات المسببة للالتهابات سواء للمرأة، أو للرجل إن جامع زوجته في فترة الحيض. والحيض يصيب المرأة بأذى في قوتها وجسدها؛ بدليل أن الله رخص لها ألا تصوم وألا تصلي إذن فالمسألة منهكة ومتعبة لها، فلا يجوز أن يرهقها الرجل بأكثر مما هي عليه. 
إذن فقوله تعالى: "هو أذى" تعميم بأن الأذى يصيب الرجل والمرأة. وبعد ذلك بين الحق أن كلمة "أذى" حيثية تتطلب حكما يرد، إما بالإباحة وإما بالحظر، ومادام هو أذى فلابد أن يكون حظراً. يقول عز وجل: "فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن" والذي يقول: إن المحيض هو مكان الحيض يبني قوله بأن المحرم هو المباشرة الجنسية، لكن ما فوق السرة وما فوق الملابس فهو مباح، فقوله الحق: "ولا تقربوهن" أي لا تأتوهن في المكان الذي يأتي منه الأذى وهو دم الحيض. "حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله". و"يطهرن" من الطهور مصدر طهر يطهر، وعندما نتأمل قوله: "فإذا تطهرن" نجد أنه لم يقل: "فإذا طهرن"، فما الفرق بين "طهر" و"تطهر"؟ 
إن "يطهرن" معناها امتنع عنهن الحيض، و"تطهرن" يعني اغتسلن من الحيض؛ ولذلك نشأ خلاف بين العلماء، هل بمجرد انتهاء مدة الحيض وانقطاع الدم يمكن أن يباشر الرجل زوجته، أم لابد من الانتظار حتى تتطهر المرأة بالاغتسال؟. وخروجا من الخلاف نقول: إن قوله الحق: "تطهرن" يعني اغتسلن فلا مباشرة قبل الاغتسال. ومن عجائب ألفاظ القرآن أن الكلمات تؤثر في استنباط الحكم، ومثال ذلك قوله تعالى: 

{إنه لقرآن كريم "77" في كتاب مكنون "78" لا يمسه إلا المطهرون "79"} 
(سورة الواقعة) 

ما المقصود إذن؟ هل المقصود أن القرآن لا يمسكه إلا الملائكة الذين طهرهم الله من الخبث، أو أن للبشر أيضا حق الإمساك بالمصحف لأنهم يتطهرون؟ بعض العلماء قال: إن المسألة لابد أن ندخلها في عموم الطهارة، فيكون معنى "إلا المطهرون" أي الذين طهرهم من شرع لهم التطهر؛ ولذلك فالمسلم حين يغتسل أو يتوضأ يكون قد حدث له أمران: التطهر والطهر. فالتطهر بالفعل هو الوضوء أو الاغتسال، والطهر بتشريع الله، فكما أن الله طهر الملائكة أصلا فقد طهرنا معشر الإنس تشريعا، وبذلك نفهم الآية على إطلاقها ونرفع الخلاف. وقول الحق في الآية التي نحن بصدد خواطرنا عنها: "حتى يطهرن" أي حتى يأذن الله لهن بالطهر، ثم يغتسلن استجابة لتشريع الله لهن بالتطهر. "فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله" يعني في الأماكن الحلال. 
"إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين" وأراد الحق تبارك وتعالى أن يدخل عليك أنسا، فكما أنه طلب منك أن تتطهر ماديا فهو سبحانه قبل أيضاً منك أن تتطهر معنويا بالتوبة، لذلك جاء بالأمر حسيا ومعنويا. وبعد ذلك جاء الحق سبحانه وتعالى بحكم جديد، هذا الحكم ينهي إشكالا أثاره اليهود. وقد كان اليهود يثيرون أن الرجل إذا أتى امرأته من خلف ولو في قبلها ـ بضم القاف ـ جاء الولد أحول. "القبل" هو مكان الإتيان، وليس معناه الإتيان في الدبر والعياذ بالله كما كان يفعل قوم لوط. ولما كان هذا الإشكال الذي أثاره اليهود لا أساس له من الصحة فقد أراد الحق أن يرد على هذه المسألة فقال:
المعاشره الجنسيه حرام وان تلمس القران الكريم اقرء شرح الايه والتفسير ستجد انه لم يخالف الشريعه
السلام ختام يا صديقي روميوا وانتضر ردك


----------



## man4truth (27 فبراير 2007)

thants good that u listen , but i want u to listen very good & discover urself the truth & the right , it clear, read ur books & read the chistianity books & look for the differences its clear need no comment
*our jesus help u to the way for truth*


----------



## basem shweke (5 مارس 2007)

اين انت يا صديقي روميو صارلك اكثر من اسبوع
ما رديت علي  ان شاء الله غيابك خير


----------



## Fady Naguib (17 مارس 2007)

_ربنا يباركك يا روميو كمان و كمان :yaka: _


----------



## basem shweke (18 مارس 2007)

Fady Naguib قال:


> _ربنا يباركك يا روميو كمان و كمان :yaka: _


وينك يا روميو وين ردك انا مستني اكثر من ثلاث اسابيع


----------



## basem shweke (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: القمص زكريا بطرس:أتمنى العودة لمصر ولا أخشى الاعتقال ولا القتل*

كمان شهر مضى ولم يجيب روميوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينك يا روميو


----------



## تونى تون (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: القمص زكريا بطرس:أتمنى العودة لمصر ولا أخشى الاعتقال ولا القتل*

ممكن اسالك سؤال يا استاز باسم شوقى
بما انك تبدى رايك فى الشخصيات    ما رايك فى الشيخ اسامه بن لادن
بس عايز ترد عليه من جوك متدعيش
مش بعيد يكون بالنسبالك مثل اعلاا


----------



## basem shweke (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: القمص زكريا بطرس:أتمنى العودة لمصر ولا أخشى الاعتقال ولا القتل*



تونى تون قال:


> ممكن اسالك سؤال يا استاز باسم شوقى
> بما انك تبدى رايك فى الشخصيات    ما رايك فى الشيخ اسامه بن لادن
> بس عايز ترد عليه من جوك متدعيش
> مش بعيد يكون بالنسبالك مثل اعلاا


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
صديقي العزيز توني تون.
اولا يا صديقي اسمي باسم شويكي لتصحيح
بنسبه لاسامه بن لادن هوه مش نبي هوه انسان بشر ممكن يخطىء 
وانا ايده في امور وامور لا ايده فيها 
فمثلا ما حدث في امريكا فانا لا ايده فيه 
اما محاربه الروس في افغانستان فانا معه 
اما قدوتي فهوه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام 
اشكرك يا صديقي على السؤال  والله يباركك.
السلام ختام.


----------



## hamza (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: القمص زكريا بطرس:أتمنى العودة لمصر ولا أخشى الاعتقال ولا القتل*

السلام عليكم  الاخوه والأخوات 
فى الحقيقة بخصوص زكريا بطرس أردت أن أذكر لكم تجربتى الشخصية معه 
فلهذا الرجل فضل كبير على وعلى أخرين مثلى كثير
فأقسم بالله أن الله قد جعل هذا الرجل سببا فى تغيير حياتى فهكذا هو قدر الله قد تأتينا النعم مما نظنه فى البداية مصيبة 
فبدايتى كانت مع فيديوهات هذا القمص التى كانت تستفزنى لدرجه كبيرة وكنت لا استطيع ان أسمع عن دينى أو رسولى ما يقوله ولكن الفضول دائما يدفع الانسان لأن يسمع عن أى شىء يخص دينه بالذات لو أن هذا الشىء لم يعتاده من قبل .
بدأت اقلب فى النت وجدت مواقع اسلامية  مخصصة لهذا الرجل وكشف أكاذيبه .
كل هذا قادنى لشىء جديد تماما فى حياتى وهو القراءة عن الدين المسيحى وتعاليمه وحتى لا أخوض فى كلام قد يضايق أحد هنا أقسم بالله أنى بعد اكثر من شهر ونصف من القراءة وجدتنى أسجد لله شكرا أنه خلقنى مسلما (مع كامل الاحترام لكل الأديان الأخرى) ولكنى أصبحت الأن مسلما قوى الايمان بالعقل والقلب وليس بالميلاد وأداء الفروض فقط لأنى اكتشفت أن دينى هو الأعظم والأشمل فدينى يجعلنى اؤمن بموسى وبعيسى اذن فلم أكفر بأحد من أنبياء الله كما أنى وجدت أشياء فى المسيحية لا يقبلها عقلى - سامحونى فقد كان اعتقادى عن المسيحية قبل القراءة عنها أنها لا تختلف عن الاسلام الا فى الاعتقاد فقط بأن المسيح هو ابن الله ولكن ماوجدته من اختلافات كا ن رهيبا والحمد لله انه كان فى صالح دينى .
عموما فليسامحنى أى صديق مسيحى على كلامى ولكنها كانت مجرد مشاركة أرجو ممن يقرأها من المسلمين ألا يبغضوا هذا الرجل ويلعنوه فقد يكون سببا سخره الله تعالى لنصره الاسلام وان كنا قد نتأكد من هذا الظن لو شاهدنا الرابط التالى :

http://islamegy.wordpress.com/articles/revert-to-islam-story/

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## assyrian girl (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: القمص زكريا بطرس:أتمنى العودة لمصر ولا أخشى الاعتقال ولا القتل*

*thank you so much for the topic and God bless you​*


----------

